# Heat Press Settings for Neoprene



## sweettdesigns (Oct 6, 2016)

I am fairly new to using HTV and my heat press and recently decided to try out using HTV on neoprene can coolers (koozies). I've read several things on how to press on them and was not getting great results with the information I've found. 

I am using Siser Easyweed HTV. Should I be using something else? I've seen some people say they've had success with this but maybe it's not the best...? 

I adjusted the pressure of my heat press from the normal setting I would use for t shirts. 

I had the heat set at 315 degrees. I tried pressing for somewhere around 10 seconds at first to just see how it would work and several parts of the design did not stick at all. So I tried pressing for a longer amount of time and had to keep doing this until the whole design would stick. The last koozie I made I think I ended up pressing for 20 seconds, some pieces were still not stuck all the way so I did an additional 7 seconds and it was fine. So a total of 27 seconds at that temperature seems crazy to me. I haven't seen anyone else post that it should take that long. But the design looks great, nothing melted or anything. And that is how long it took to get the whole design to stay down and not want to pull up. 

Does this sound totally wrong? Is that just how it kind of is with Siser Easyweed on neoprene? Any advice is greatly appreciated! Even though my design looks great by pressing for a long period of time I'm worried that maybe it won't last as long on the koozie or there will be issues as it's being used. 

Thanks!


----------

